# Charity?



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I have been thinking - we have loads of threads about meet-ups and getting together socially but how about doing something as a group for charity? Something like the filling of shoe boxes for labourers which is easily doable and doesn't cost a fortune. I would be happy to organise but am traveling for work for most of March, but then that would give people time to organise themselves. If we could arrange a drop off for the boxes and then the transport to take them to one of the camps in Sonapur perhaps? What does everyone think?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I have been thinking - we have loads of threads about meet-ups and getting together socially but how about doing something as a group for charity? Something like the filling of shoe boxes for labourers which is easily doable and doesn't cost a fortune. I would be happy to organise but am traveling for work for most of March, but then that would give people time to organise themselves. If we could arrange a drop off for the boxes and then the transport to take them to one of the camps in Sonapur perhaps? What does everyone think?


I think that's a great idea


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes , a noble idea !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> I have been thinking - we have loads of threads about meet-ups and getting together socially but how about doing something as a group for charity? Something like the filling of shoe boxes for labourers which is easily doable and doesn't cost a fortune. I would be happy to organise but am traveling for work for most of March, but then that would give people time to organise themselves. If we could arrange a drop off for the boxes and then the transport to take them to one of the camps in Sonapur perhaps? What does everyone think?


Bedougirl, I don't mind helping you out with this. I'm traveling this week but will be back next and can put up a thread and follow up.

Let's do a dinner in a few weeks time where each person attending will need to bring with him/her something to donate to charity. That way, it'll be easy for us to collect everything as well.

Hopefully there'll be a good turn out.  More to come next week.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Suggestions what people should donate? If going to a camp with three hundred to a thousand people, one items isn't going to cut it. Good cause but something of this magnitude takes a bit of work. Maybe we can do charity bbq where all profits go to one of the organizations that are doing this, and maybe check with volunteering with these organizations?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you ladies . I have just got back from Kuwait and am off to KL for work for three weeks on Sunday. I was thinking the shoebox charity fund http://www.facebook.com/TheBoxAppeal.

Pamela, the idea of us all getting together and bringing everything along is excellent - as is Jynx's idea of a charity BBQ. If you are okay with it, I can PM you with my email id and we can begin to make a plan? I really hope some of the other regulars will get on board with this. It won't cost a fortune and it would also be a meet-up but for a cause.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Thank you ladies . I have just got back from Kuwait and am off to KL for work for three weeks on Sunday. I was thinking the shoebox charity fund http://www.facebook.com/TheBoxAppeal.
> 
> Pamela, the idea of us all getting together and bringing everything along is excellent - as is Jynx's idea of a charity BBQ. If you are okay with it, I can PM you with my email id and we can begin to make a plan? I really hope some of the other regulars will get on board with this. It won't cost a fortune and it would also be a meet-up but for a cause.


The shoebox appeal is a very good charity, I'm definately up for being involved in this and what a fantastic idea BedouGirl


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm in too - great idea!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you to you both too. I hope my being away does not mean we will lose impetus. I am trying to think of the best way to co-ordinate this.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just wanted to move this back to the top of the forum so that other members can add their input and/or sign up 

Bedougirl, when do you return? Let's try and touch base about a possible charity dinner for EF members sometime soon.

Safe travels


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Pamela, I leave tomorrow and get back on 31st. The first two weekends of April are busy for me too, but I will be checking the forum from time to time. I appreciate your support and really hope we can rally the troops. Come on everyone - this is something that's so easy, join us to do something for others who are less fortunate than we are!


----------



## Johannag (Feb 26, 2012)

I would love to help!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Brilliant - thank you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, am back, but time has been tight the past couple of weeks. Is there any chance of meeting up on Friday to see if we can put a plan together?


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi all, am moving mid of May to Dubai. However coming next Saturday for a 2 weeks pre-arrival trip. I love the idea and if I can help with anything (within my reach), you can count on me! Congrats for all the people involved already. Cheers


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry I have a packed weekend this week. Could do a school night instead?

S.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

School night literally is school night for me because of the little 'un 

Bedougirl, I could do Thursday night if you're available?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Just wanted to move this back to the top of the forum so that other members can add their input and/or sign up
> 
> Bedougirl, when do you return? Let's try and touch base about a possible charity dinner for EF members sometime soon.
> 
> Safe travels


Hello Guys....
I would like to help out in this.. particularly an idea I had when and I saw a documentary recently about a guy in Africa who collects toiletries from people who travel a lot ...you know the hotel freebie stuff..razors...shampoo..conditioner...soaps in plastic covering..moisturising lotion... toothpaste and toothbrushes....etc...
might I suggest any frequent travellers try to bring a couple of these items back when you stay somewhere...put them in a bag...I will arrange to pick them up periodically ...then make a trip every so often out to the camps...
I will of course assist in any way I can with any other suggestions...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> School night literally is school night for me because of the little 'un
> 
> Bedougirl, I could do Thursday night if you're available?


Hi Pam, I can't do this Thursday but I can do the following one - 26th April. Sad to say, a school night is an early night for me too but I don't have the excuse of a wee 'un .


----------

